# Pink Floyd: The Wall



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been a Pink Floyd fan for many years. The Wall is an album that I never really got around to buying and have never really heard it other than "Another Brick in the Wall" and "Comfortably Numb". I finally bought it last week and have had a good listen. I have mixed feelings about this album. I really didn't find it all that great. It didn't impact me like "Dark Side of the Moon", and "Wish you were Here". I think I even liked "Animals" better. 
Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

personally, I love 'em all...

Have you seen the film yet?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Wall is kind of like the Beatles' White album to me;

It has some of the respective bands' best music, but also alot of filler. 

The Wall and The White Album would both be improved greatly by being trimmed down to 65 mins or so.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Personally I feel that it has a lot more "lyrical content" that the other albums, in that it seems that the music is mostly placed, and has to work around the words, rather then supporting them, or vice versa. Not that its neccesairly a bad thing, but I guess it might turn some people off.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you just need to listen to it more,it grows on you.I think it's a great album not their best but still a great album.Personally I think Animals is their best album.I like them all but Animals really does it for me,different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Red Foreman said:


> I think you just need to listen to it more,it grows on you.I think it's a great album not their best but still a great album.Personally I think Animals is their best album.I like them all but Animals really does it for me,different strokes for different folks I guess.


Yes you could be right. I may just need to listen a few more times. I think Animals was a good album but for me the best is "Wish you were here".


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

The wall is the first Floyd album that I bought. This was after the Divsion Bell Tour at the CNE. I knew the popular songs from listening to classic rock stations (mostly US radio stations from across Lake Erie), but as soon as I heard 'Comfortably Numb' I was hooked and had to get a guitar ASAP. I have been a Pink Floyd nut ever since and enjoy every album, but The Wall is my fav because that is the one that I spent the most time learning the licks.

Gilmour is one of the most tasteful guitarists ever to play a note!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Its a great album. Not my fav Floyd record but one of them. Its just too Waters. He just took too much control of the band at that point and made the songs much less about music and more about lyrical content and themes. I still love the album though, it has a good concept and good meanings behind it. I cant listen to The Final Cut at all. Its way too preachy with almost zero guitar solos. But The Wall has many fantastic Gilmour moments, I just prefer their earlier, more melodic stuff like Meddle, Dark Side and Wish You Were Here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Wall, but my favourite is definitely Animals.

I really only like the stuff with Gilmour AND Waters.

My favourites would be ranked more or less like this:

Animals
DSOTM
The Final Cut
The Wall
Wish You Were Here

For these five albums, Pink Floyd are probably my favourite band overall.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Wall is all about Waters. It's his album, it's basically his life as he seen it at that time. His disdain for the fans, touring, his upbringing. It was effectively the destruction of Pink Floyd as a band. I personally like the album but it's very much Roger Waters. The other members played a minor roll in that album.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The Wall is my favorite Floyd Album. I like every single track on it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

piper at the gates and animals are the only ones that ever did it for me-:smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Its a great album. Not my fav Floyd record but one of them. Its just too Waters. He just took too much control of the band at that point and made the songs much less about music and more about lyrical content and themes. I still love the album though, it has a good concept and good meanings behind it. I cant listen to The Final Cut at all. Its way too preachy with almost zero guitar solos. But The Wall has many fantastic Gilmour moments, I just prefer their earlier, more melodic stuff like Meddle, Dark Side and Wish You Were Here.


Yes, I think you just outlined my problems with this album. I've had a chance to listen more to it and its grown on me more but I'll never like it as much as much as earlier Floyd. Gilmour is what really does it for me in that band.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

fraser said:


> piper at the gates and animals are the only ones that ever did it for me-:smile:


Those would be my choices too! Still have those and dark side of the moon on 8-track


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

The Wall was my favourite PF album for years - but for me it was due to the time in my life that I listened to it moreso than the album's merits. It came out when I was a typically hormonal adolescent/teen and I found that I could empathize with, or at least impart my own interpretation to the songs so that every track became personal. That made the album, and the film, very powerful to me at the time. 

Although that was a very long time ago I still become reflective during a few tracks

I also loved DG's guitar work on that album.

My parents tell me the 6 foot "Mother" caricature and bricks that I drew on my bedroom wall STILL bleed through the paint lol


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I definitely didn't like the album that much either. I only really like the 2 songs you mentioned. Wish You Were Here is my favourite Floyd album.


----------



## dcimh (Aug 26, 2007)

I think Atom Heart Mother is the most underrated album Pink Floyd ever released. Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast is easily Pink Floyd's most adventurous song...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think The Wall is vastly over-rated, but hey--it is a matter of taste. I always enjoyed David Gilmour's work more than Roger Waters. Gilmour's first solo album was fantastic, and Wish You Were Here is my favorite Floyd album--because of the great guitar work he did on it.


----------

